# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  Incompatibilit CF 8.0.1 et YUI 2.7.0 ?

## Takuan75

Bonsoir,

Je construit un back office en CF 8.0.1 qui utilise massivement la librairie Yahoo 2.7.0 et j'ai quelques incompatibilit en particulier avec les <cfinput type="dateField" qui utilis avec un menu YUI renvoie l'erreur JS suivante dans le fichier menu.js : Event.onFocus is not a function
Event.onFocus(oDoc, onDOMEvent, this, true);

Et dans le mme ordre d'ide, les mme cfinput (date field) font partir les Tabview YUI en vrac : tous les onglets sont les uns  la suite des autres.

J'utilise FireFox 3.5.1. Il semble que sous IE il n'y ai pas ce type de bug.

Quelqu'un a dj rencontr (et solutionner) ce type de pb ?

Merci
Takuan75

----------

